# Fun thing / What is the name of your Hard Drive ( 's )



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought this might be fun for a change, since I have never seen it before.

Let's see if you have an original idea ???

Since I have owned a Mac, I have always named my HD's with some fun names, and find that most people do, why not, after all, it's a Mac, we can do that, and change them as often as we choose, without loosing files.

I will start first,
Since I have 3 HD's in my G4, they are presently named after the three stooges Moe, Joe and Curly, http://www.threestooges.com/
But as time goes buy, I do a name change just for fun, since I am the only person who uses it, why not !

SO !, what is the name of you HD's ???

Denis


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, I don't really fit the poll, so I'll add mine here.

On my MDD, my three hard drives are Neo, Morpheus and Trinity  . Neo as the startup, Morpheus for video work (god of dreams after all), and Trinity as backup. Somehow it makes sense in my mind.

The powerbook's drive is name Ringo.

On the external, I have two partitions, one, Doppelganger is a clone/backup of Ringo, and Bag of Holding is for just about everything else.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Lucille on my Mac. Black Devil on my PC.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

it's just iBook HD

however, my iPod is lovingly named Tupod, and my friend's is Notorious P.O.D. - needless to say there is some east side / west side tension between them

edit: after reading this, I have changed my HDs name to Chuck Norris


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

Mine is just Macintosh HD


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I name them by what OS they are for & the back up of it - OSX, OSXBack, Data, etc. Boring, but I know at a glance what they are.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I often rename them, but now it's Internal 60GB 4500RPM, and iPod 20GB HD, WOW!
I used to name them like anime characters or heroes that are inspiring to me. I may name my next HD Steve Jobs.


----------



## kobogigo (Aug 21, 2003)

Here are my names:
iBook = Descartes
external hard drive = Morris
iPod = Socrates

All philosophers. 

Kobo


----------



## merlezllama (Nov 21, 2005)

PowerBook 1 is PeeWee
Server is Tardis
External 1 is Milton
External 2 is Homer
iPod is Marvin

Movies and TV are my inspiration


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

I went with...

C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\



edit: just k-k-kidding folks


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

Apple HD


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Mine remained at its default until I added an external drive
Then I renamed them with more descriptive names

Eg. Firewire HD and Macmini HD

If I add even more, I'll add sizes too (eg. Firewire 160, Macmini 40, etc.)


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Sassafras is my iBook hard drive and Zanzibar is my external.

Those are my Barbie names when my daughter was 4. It cracked her up


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Delta88 and Cutless Supreme for my 2 externals...

nothing for my main drive however.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Haha. Moonsocket named mine Zanzabar (notice the spelling..) when he owned the mini. I haven't changed it..

Shuffle: Little White Box
ibook: Icebox


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

My second Mac, a PowerBook 1400cs 166Mhz, was named "Rosetta Stone."


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Over the years my Mac HDs have been named consecutively as CyberPlayground. My current Powerbook is CyberPlayground V. My external Firewire drives are FW60 and FW160.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well my drives are Raptor and Raptor backup - both have a iCon of the Raptor fighter but the name is courtesy of Western Digital for their fastest drives.

So even big companies succumb.......and I played along 

I have seen some hilarious naming schemes and iCons - one client has fruit names for all the computers and drives...THEY know what they are discussing - WE need a chart.


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

My Mini's 40 GB is tiny compared to many on this board, so mine's called The Shire.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Currently, it's got a boring name. iMac, but on the old system, I named it Jenny, iPod is named iRene. Jenny made it into an external drive enclosure, and she keeps her name. While the other drives aren't so lucky. Just Photodrive, and Downloads/Movies/Scratch. While the first Mac from years ago was MacDaddy.

Trying to think of a good name for iMac. I like using human names, it gives my computer a personality. I want something as clever as iRene, but that's already taken.

vince


----------



## allinoneword (May 31, 2005)

*My name is...*

I named my hard drive, "Hardy" ha ha ha

I named my two external hard drives "mandrake" and "clemenceau" an obvious reference to Kubrick's "Dr.Strangelove"

yes.. im funny


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Mine on my Titanium PB is Oberon (a little allusion for the classicists out there). Found some nice planetary icons in one of the free icon sites and so my peripheral drives are Jove and Neptune.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

On my PC
C drive is Creusa
D drive is Gaia
iBook 30GB HD is Harmony


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> Trying to think of a good name for iMac. I like using human names, it gives my computer a personality. I want something as clever as iRene, but that's already taken.
> 
> vince


iNez, iMelda


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I swap drives in and out a lot. The naming scheme is the drive (Sea200, Max250-16, WD250JB and IBM400).
Nothing creative but comes in handy.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> I swap drives in and out a lot. The naming scheme is the drive (Sea200, Max250-16, WD250JB and IBM400).
> Nothing creative but comes in handy.


When I got my first Mac I used to rename it all the time depending on my mood. I think for the longest time it called Big Donut and I used an icon of Homer Simpson eating a donut for it.

Then when I got an external 2 Gig SCSI to hook up to it I called it GigaMonster since it was so HUGE! My God, 2 whole gigabytes!

I got another external 9 Gb that I attached to my Mac clone and named it GigaMonster also.

When I got my G4 PowerMac, I was given a 20 Gb to install in it and it already had a 10, so I called them GigaMonster Grande and GigaMonster Poco respectively. Those names have stuck for a while, but they're getting boring after a few years. My external FW is boringly named Firewire Backup. Maybe it's time for a change.

Does anyone know if changing the names of your hard drives can cause some of those myriad library files or unix permissions or some other esoterica to have problems?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

So many over the years. I too used the Three Stooges for a while -- but NOT Curly-Joe. It was Curly, Larry and Moe, all the way.

Currently, my drives are just called RAID, because that's what they are. :heybaby:


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Dude - they are both going to end up dead!



trump said:


> it's just iBook HD
> 
> however, my iPod is lovingly named *Tupod*, and my friend's is *Notorious P.O.D.* - needless to say there is some east side / west side tension between them
> 
> edit: after reading this, I have changed my HDs name to Chuck Norris


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I have three HD's. The three stooges.

Larry, Moe and Curley Joe.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

ice_hackey said:


> Dude - they are both going to end up dead!


well Tupod is rarely seen without a bulletproof iPod Sock, so hopefully that'll prevent any "popings"


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> So many over the years. I too used the Three Stooges for a while -- but NOT Curly-Joe. It was Curly, Larry and Moe, all the way.


I see a lot of people name their drives after the 3 stooges but there is never a *Shemp* in the bunch...


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

My iBook is called Pingu.




Pete


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

My HD is "my messy mind"
My external firewire is named "my external mind", and "my backup mind"
My flash drive is called "my lost mind" I use to have my name instead of "my"


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

mine's Akima... just thought the word was cool.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

my laptop has been dubbed lapdancer. thought it was cute.

I don't konw what I'll be naming my desktops if/when I manage to get them.


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

Since I was/am new to the Mac, I kept it as Macintosh HD. I read that if you change it, some programs and aliases may not work thereafter? 

But I've named my backup drives after my cartoon character (I'm an aspiring cartoonist who's hoping to get published this year) which I've developed a 'brand naming convention'.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Very true, Artist Series. And yet he was the second best behind Curly. And I don't understand how Joe Besser, Curly-Joe DeRita got the gig, man  

http://www.stoogeworld.com/_Biographies/Bios.htm


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

Age of Empires II

This allows me to play the game without the need of a CD!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I see a lot of people name their drives after the 3 stooges but there is never a *Shemp* in the bunch...


You are right.
Official site : http://www.threestooges.com/

And that's mostly because few people know the original names of all the people involved in the " Three Stooges ", http://www.threestooges.com/bios/.

Here is a tidbit : The Three Stooges were an American comedy act in the 20th century. Commonly known by their first names, Larry, Moe, & Curly (sometimes spelled "Curley"); Larry, Moe & Shemp; and other lineups became famous for their work in movies and starred in many short features that consisted of masterful ways of showcasing their extremely physical and sometimes controversial brand of slapstick comedy

I was raised on this slapstick, and they where my favorites, followed closelly by " Red SKelton, now that was an original character, who could make me laugh for hours while saying absolutely nothing.http://www.redskelton.com/

Although most use, Moe, Joe and Curly, it should be Moe, Joe and Shep as history tells and there true names, but there is also this to consider, the cartoon characters where Moe: Moe Howard, Larry: Larry Fine, Curly Joe: Joe DeRita,

Still having fun,
Denis


----------



## RJaMmin (Sep 15, 2004)

Mad Max (int. boot), Matrix (int), Tsunami (ext.-boot clone), Oracle (ext.-backups)


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Revelstone
Mordant
Construct
Logos


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

My system is simply called Macintosh but my portable 2.5" drive is called "Where is Lepos?"
View attachment 1073

Have you seen him? http://www.whereislepos.com/


----------



## BooyaMcNasty (Feb 9, 2005)

Macintosh HD and 160 Gig External HD.

Maybe I'll name one Layton and the other Harper. Layton is smaller and older, but Harper has disconnect issues every once and a while. They both spin a lot, but Harper is louder when he does.


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

ColBalt said:


> My system is simply called Macintosh but my portable 2.5" drive is called "Where is Lepos?"
> View attachment 1073
> 
> Have you seen him? http://www.whereislepos.com/


I saw him in China Town here in Toronto! 

I remembered that when I had a 486 and a Pentium networked together (before switching to Mac), I named the 486 Coyote and the Pentium Roadrunner.

(That was hilarious, Booya )


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

My main drive is BB's PB. My backups have boring names. I leave it to your imaginations what the "BB" stands for.

BTW Mazirion: Pingu rules!


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

Dreamer
Octopussy
Walrus
PinkMonkey


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

The HD in my iBook is called Melanoma Rigatoni Scarf, which by coninsidence will be the name of my first born! kidding... about the name of my first born that is...

On my back up drive I have 4 partitions, called :

Back it up (full bootable back up)
Music
Movies
Docs


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*My old iMac 333* is partioned into characters from "Who's the Boss"
• Angela
• Tony
• Mona

*Quicksilver* at work has two identical seaqate drives. One is a backup of the other.
• Alpha
• Beta

*iMac G5* was named after an outer space travelling whale from a comic book:
• Abraxas

*External drive* is partioned as[/b]
• Emergency Boot
• Clone of Abraxas
• Movies


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

Man, I'm geekier than you folks. I tend to name based on my educational background, after the scientific names of some animals. I try to keep them cool-sounding:

Stizo (short for Stizostedion)
Amia
Roccus

etc.


----------



## mdr83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Main drive: BOH SELECTA
External USB: SO FRESH
External FireWire: SO CLEAN

I'm thinking I should probably rename them so they are more suited to what I use each one for (the external drives are for file backup and audio production).. But I like the silly names too. What to do, what to do


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Mine is cookie drive to match my cookie monster wallpaper.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Mine is pretty simple in that my main HD is the default Macintosh HD but my iPod has the name iPhod, while my computer is named Datanah.

I prefer to name my comptuer and any secondary drives myself, just so they are easier to differentiate. After all ssh://[email protected] is a heck of a lot nicer then ssh://[email protected]


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

My HD is called "ThunderPuss." Seriously.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's hilarious, made me laugh :clap:


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

Master
Slave


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

BooyaMcNasty said:


> Maybe I'll name one Layton and the other Harper. Layton is smaller and older, but Harper has disconnect issues every once and a while. They both spin a lot, but Harper is louder when he does.


ROTFLMAO

They should put this in print an all major newspapers.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hot as Fresh Milk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My eMac is Macintosh HD

My Powerbook is Power HD

My Quicksilver is Betty HD 60G and Betty Backup HD 40G

My 250 G Firewire HD is Big Bertha


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Here are the names of the Hard Drives on my machine:

1. OS Disk
2. Backup OS
3. Media
4. Design Apps
5. 80GB Storage
6. 100GB Storage
7. 120GB Storage
8. 40GB Seagate
9. PS Scratch
10. Scratch 2

(includes partitions)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

My HDDs don't have names, but my computers do. My Windows machine is called Osiris, my iBook was called Set'h, my PowerBook is called Anubis. The iMac G4 is called Isis, and my GFs PowerBook is Sekhmet.

Yes we have a theme.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, my iMac's is called Macintosh HD. I sort of like that name.
My iMac clone drive is Schizo 1, while my PB clone drive is Schizo 2. I have one called Steve & Bill, on which I have a clean copy of OS X....along with a copy of VPC and WIN XP.

The other ones are Photo 1 (my current working image drive) and Photo 2, which is a copy of Photo 1, and then various scratch drives allocated to Photoshop, iMove etc etc.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I did have Odd/ Even BigEmpty on my ex 160gb, but I found I was backing up Odd on even dates and vice versa. Now I have Bloc, Conservative, Liberal. Liberal is the big emtpy, ready for any data and willing to accept all.
Bloc & Conservative are equal parts, just to clone the main drive.
No NDP, but I will change the Macintosh HD to NDP if they ever get the balance of power.


----------



## Phoboga (Sep 4, 2002)

Calvin=Start Up
Hobbes=Apps & Docs
Marvin= D/L's & scratch
OS 9=Classic stuff
Windows=Virtual PC etc
Zack Up= Back Up (I arrange desktop by kind and like this order)

Dual G4 1.6GHz (was dual 450MHZ)


3 physical drives


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Boring descriptive names:
80GB drive w/2 partitions:
MacOSX (new 10.4 clean install 66 GB)
MacOS9 (new 9.2 clean install 10 GB)

120 GB drive with 10 partitions:
BootX (bootloader for Linux 10 MB)
OSX (old OSX installation; has been continuously upgraded from 10.0.x 66GB)
OS9 (you guessed it 10 GB)
x86 (virtual PC, w/virtual drives for Linux (Knoppix), Windows95, 
Windows98SE, WindowsXP 20 GB)
6 ext2 partitions for Yellow Dog Linux installation, total 19 GB

200 GB drove:
iTunes (all audio goes here)

250 GB drive:
Archive (backup drive, scratch disk, etc)


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Being in to science 
My main disk = Newton
My external drive1 = Bohr
My external drive2 = Einstein


----------

